# Franziska Facella - in Dessous, Stringtanga und nackt im Zimmer (121x)!



## Tobi.Borsti (24 Nov. 2010)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Franziska Facella*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2010)

Brille kann sie auflassen, dann sieht sie das Ringelschwänzchen vom Tobi besser  :thx:


----------



## vip (24 Nov. 2010)

Danke feine pics


----------



## couriousu (24 Nov. 2010)

klasse ... obwohl es ja noch lange nicht beweist, daß sei eine große Leserin wäre, wenn sie vor dem Bücherschrank des Fotografen steht - aber ein schöner Hintergrund für eine schöne Frau


----------



## raffi1975 (25 Nov. 2010)

sie muss ja nicht lesen können, reicht schon wenn sie die Bücher aus der untersten Reihe hervorholt 
:thx:


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2010)

sehr nett


----------



## Pivi (27 Nov. 2010)

raffi1975 schrieb:


> sie muss ja nicht lesen können, reicht schon wenn sie die Bücher aus der untersten Reihe hervorholt
> :thx:



Das wäre es!


----------

